# Position



## THurse (Apr 15, 2013)

in being raised to a different position is very exciting, but how do you keep you're nerves, when you take on different responsibilities?


----------



## crono782 (Apr 15, 2013)

First of all, I tell myself "I can do this". Self doubt is the number one confidence killer. Reassure yourself. Seek guidance from a mentor (not necessarily related to the position, just a good listener). 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 15, 2013)

Masonry is support to "make good men better".  One of the ways we do that is by assigning a brother some responsibility and letting him work through his self doubt and get it done.  Most of us who went through the chairs were worried about our performance as we progressed.  It's part of human nature.  You'll do fine.


----------



## jvarnell (Apr 15, 2013)

THurse said:


> in being raised to a different position is very exciting, but how do you keep you're nerves, when you take on different responsibilities?


 It is not all called being raised for each degree.  You will find out what it is called at each step you take.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think he means "raised" in this context as promoted. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Pscyclepath (Apr 15, 2013)

If you are in the line, work ahead on what's going to be expected of you in the next job.  As ND, I learned my part in opening and closing the lodge, then started in learning the part for the SD.  This year, as SD, I carry my load, and have started to work for my lecturer' s and officers' proficiency cards, as well as working to earn my blue card, for conferring the three degrees and assorted other work.  It's been a good experience so far...


----------



## widows son (Apr 15, 2013)

I too am a SD. I was told to start going over the JW lecture and work for next year


----------



## widows son (Apr 15, 2013)

But learning the work is a great way to improve on memory and public speaking as well as confidence in yourself.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Apr 15, 2013)

The more you pursue getting out of your confort zone the easier it is to deal with the nerves. It you stay where you are content, you not growing like you should. Just my .02:thumbup:

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## THurse (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Brothers. I needed this and I can not stop the nerves and I will keep asking for you're support.


----------



## rpbrown (Apr 16, 2013)

As a SD in my lodge, I have a lot of floor work in the degrees. I have done several degrees and still get nervous.


----------



## widows son (Apr 16, 2013)

Me too bro. But it helps to know that the majority of the lodge who has been through any chair was more than likely nervousness too. As SD do you do work in all three degrees? Up here the SD does the tools when opening and closing, working tools in the 1st degree, floor work and guide in the second and half of third with the JD


----------



## Pscyclepath (Apr 16, 2013)

SD here works in every degree... bringing the candidate in and guiding him around during the first section/conferral, then the second and third sections of the EA and second section of the FC are all performed by the SD.  In the second section of the master's he conducts the candidate up to the point where the bad guys finish their work, then can take a well-deserved break, or change robes and get recycled into another part, provided you've learned that part of the work.  SD here is very much a ritualist, and outside the lodge room works in teaching the lectures under oversight of the SW.  It differs a bit within each lodge, but that's how our little band works...


----------



## widows son (Apr 16, 2013)

Cool. Some similarities I see. We too have the deacons up until the "the bad guy" but there's not much lecturing.


----------



## THurse (Apr 16, 2013)

Is this the same as leadership training?


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 17, 2013)

THurse said:


> Is this the same as leadership training?



Going through the chairs includes symbolic leadership training.  More literal leadership training is a part of the process as well - Be sure to attend all of the leadership seminars offered by GL as you progress.

As to symbolism - Go to an open installation and listen to the duties of each office.  Taken in rank order they represent an entire career compressed.  Stewards are the gophers new to a company.  Deacons are the leaders on the floor or NCOs who make sure all of the members are taken care of and all of the candidates progress.  Wardens are the administrators or maybe commissioned officers who serve on committees and make sure all of the projects get done often doing tasks themselves.  The master is the president, CEO or commanding officer who plans and sets direction often doing tasks himself.

Taken together it's like climbing the corporate ladder in a small company across a career.  Once you've been through the line you've been-there done-that in a volunteer organization of dozens or hundreds of volunteers.  It's as good a hands-on experience as you'll get anywhere.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Apr 17, 2013)

I just pick someone at random to blame :thumbup1:

...kidding of course.  I crack jokes when it is appropriate and make myself the object, ask for help a lot, make BBQ, and I try not to get lazy about my yes sirs and no sirs.


----------



## THurse (Apr 19, 2013)

I find myself worrying when I don't have to as long as I do the floor work at the best of my ability everything will fall into place.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Apr 19, 2013)

You are correct my brother. :thumbup:

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Apr 20, 2013)

THurse, you'll do just fine brother


----------



## THurse (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Brothers.


----------



## CzarAlexis (Apr 23, 2013)

Has anyone here been a Lodge Marshal?  What was it like?  Any views on the position?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 23, 2013)

In my lodge, I actually heard it said that we only had one installed so they could get such and such award one year. To my knowledge, out marshal doesn't actually do anything. Kinda sad really.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CzarAlexis (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you Bro. Crono. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

